#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-26
<CasW> Danke! :)
<leoquant> ツ
<CasW> (Maar op zich; doe geen moeite, aangezien ik toch elke 3 kwartier wel weer minstens even weg ben ;))
<leoquant> ah, ik heb niets anders te doen...:P
<leoquant> geen probleem
<CasW> Hah :D
<CasW> Nouja, ik ga maar weer ;) Les afgelopen
<leoquant> LOL
<CasW> :P
<CasW> (Ik moet trouwens sowieso over een minuut of vier weer weg.. :P.)
<CasW> Goed, ik sluit weer af
<leoquant> hee MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het? =)
<leoquant> HOE IS HET?
<leoquant> sorry caps...
<leoquant> hier goed wel...
<leoquant> ben je aan de studie. of werk je momenteel?
<MrChrisDruif> Op het moment aan het chillen thuis, vanmiddag kleding ruilen en nieuwe kopen en om 5 uur weer werken
<MrChrisDruif> Maar verder geen studie ofzo, alleen werk.
<MrChrisDruif> Zaterdag banenmarkt bij SnowWorld, dus daar maar eens kijken naar wat de mogelijkheden zijn
<RawChid> Hey Druifje
<leoquant> ok. ik wens je succes
<RawChid> Nog niets gehoord op je open sollicitatie?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, was onbetaalde stageplek schijnbaar
<RawChid> Dat schiet niet echt op
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik heb op het moment twee banen, maar beide niet in iets wat ik lang wil doen
<MrChrisDruif> Die ene heb ik al bijna 3 jaar, andere is servicemedewerker bij Shell (makkelijk gezegd kassabediende)
<RawChid> Ahzo
<MrChrisDruif> Dus bij die banenmarkt gaat ik kijken wat de mogelijkheden zijn betreft ski- & snowboardleraar worden
<RawChid> RobinJ, ben je daar?
<tiempjuuh> komende zaterdag was toch vergadering v/h vertaalteam?
<RawChid> Eerst van de maand altijd
<RobinJ> <RawChid> [12:26:59] RobinJ, ben je daar? [12:26:59] << nu wel
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ_> Kan iemand me even helpen? ik zit in de daily build van oneiric, en ik wil gaan uitzoeken wat er voor zorgt dat mn laptop's grafische kaart zo enorm warm wordt
<RobinJ_> het opstarten genereerd ENORM veel warmte heb ik al gemerkt, als ik niks doe gaat de temperatuur heel rustig aan naar beneden
<RobinJ_> alleen weet ik niet echt hoe ik moet beginnen
<OerHeks> heb je lmsensors geïnstalleerd, RobinJ ?
<OerHeks> of w8, nogsteeds het zelfde probleem als gister ?
<RobinJ_> ja
<RobinJ_> ja :p
<commandoline> UbuMeet: quit
<commandoline> ;quit
<commandoline> werkt altijd :P
<CasW> :P Weljs
<CasW> s/Weljs/Welja; #Wat heb ik vandaag?
<commandoline> zo, die bot draait weer :)
<RobinJ_> ;quit
<RobinJ_> damn :p
<commandoline> Stefan heeft wat beveiliging ingebouwd :p
<RawChid> RobinJ, zie je je pm?
<RobinJ_> pm? nee
<RawChid> Andere RobinJ :P
<RobinJ_> zit op de webchat van freenode nu he :p
<RobinJ_> is dezelfde robinj xD
<RawChid> Ik mail het wel
<RawChid> Ik zie hier twee RobinJs
<RobinJ_> alleen robinj is de bnc en robinj_ ben ik in een live session xd
<RawChid> Oke, you've got mail.
<RobinJ_> ok :p
<RobinJ_> Waarom mag het niet met werkwoorden beginnen?
<RobinJ_> dat vindt ik (persoonlijk) altijd duidelijker bij computeropdrachten :p
<RawChid> Heb je de URL gezien?
<RobinJ_> ja
<RawChid> Dat is iets dat we hebben afgesproken
<RobinJ_> Copy text 	 Aanmeldgegevens opslaan in de Gnome sleutelbos << in dit geval ben ik het met je eens :p
<RobinJ_> ok dan xd
<RawChid> Dus om het consequent te houden proberen we dat altijd te doen
<RawChid> Hoeft niet dus altijd
<RobinJ_> ah ok :p
<RawChid> Maar zoveel mogelijk. Soms hoort het wel.
<RobinJ_> blijkbaar werkt unity 3d nu trouwens met de nouveau drivers! :|
<RawChid> In NL krijg je vaak dat 1 engels werkwoord in twee-en wordt gesplitst, en dat is minder mooi
<RobinJ_> alleen voor mijn computer hebben ze unity weer geblacklist >.<
<RawChid> Geef  ..... op
<RawChid> Sla .... op
<RawChid> Maak .... aan
<RawChid> ... aanmaken is dus beter
<RawChid> BBL (laters)
<RobinJ_> w8 ff RawChid
<RobinJ_> als in de engelse versie bvb staat "go to the system - administration - gparted menu", is het de bedoeling dat we daar voor ubuntu "open gparted via de unity dash" van maken?
<RobinJ_> want dat is wel hoe het nu is...
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<UbuMeet> UbuMeet, by StefandeVries.
<OerHeks> ubum
<StefandeVries> UbuMeet is vervangen door de finale versie van MwanzoBot, alleen weet commandoline dat nog niet :P
<RobinJ_> commandoline?
<RobinJ_> is dat ook een bot? :p
<StefandeVries> Toptip!
<RobinJ_> purple irc?
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens naar de aanwezigen in dit kanaal
 * OerHeks zwaait
<RobinJ_> .....................................................;;;;;;;
<RobinJ_> whatever :p
<RobinJ_> ik ga
<RobinJ_> ff terug naar natty
<StefandeVries> Doe je best.
<StefandeVries> Dat was er een in de categorie Domme vragen bestaan wel degelijk.
<CasW> StefandeVries: Ik zie in de lijst ook een "ubuntulog2"; als die is waarvoor ik aanneem dat hij is, kan MwanzoBot dat ook nog wel gaan overnemen
<tiempjuuh> jap
<StefandeVries> Nee, want ubuntulog2 logt álles, niet alleen vergaderingen.
<StefandeVries> Dus nap, tiempjuuh :P
<CasW> MwanzoBot kan toch ook wel alles loggen?
<CasW> Scheelt weer een bot in het kanaal.
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: ik had het nog over je vorige post
<StefandeVries> Als de chanops het daarmee eens zijn, CasW, wel.
<tiempjuuh> [18:58]  <StefandeVries> Dat was er een in de categorie Domme vragen bestaan wel degelijk.
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: Ah. Sja, sorry hoor, maar.. :P
<CasW> leoquant is toch op hier? Vraag het hem! ;)
<StefandeVries> Als ik onbeperkte hostruimte had, deed ik dat, Nu liever niet, eerlijk gezegd.
<RobinJ> zelf hosten? :p
<CasW> Ahja, oké
<StefandeVries> RobinJ: onmogelijk
<RobinJ> mogelijk :D
<CasW> Niets is onmogelijk ;)
<RobinJ> en anders mag mijn hosting wel meegebruikt worden xd ik gebruik toch maar 10MB van de 3GB ofzo :p
<StefandeVries> Niet echt, maar goed. Als je niet verder vraagt en 'to conclusions jumpt'  prima.
<StefandeVries> Ondersteunt die Python-processen?
<RobinJ> geen idee :D
<RobinJ> denk het wel
<StefandeVries> Je denkt van wel.
<CasW> Ik zal 's gaan kijken binnenkort naar onze NAS, als ik daar alles op werkend krijg, kan hij ook hier wel op (dan heb je "ongelimiteerd" ruimte)
<RobinJ> PHP, CGI, Perl
<RobinJ> zie ik hier
<RobinJ> cronjobs
<StefandeVries> Mogelijk. Ja nou. :')
<RobinJ> en tis blijkbaar 1,5GB ipv 3GB :p
<RobinJ> niet dat dat enig verschil maakt
<RobinJ> met 200MB kom ik ook vlot toe
<RobinJ> heb simpelweg het geduld niet grote bestanden te uploaden tegen 30kB/s
<StefandeVries> Ik vraag me sowieso eigenlijk af waarom dit kanaal gelogd wordt en bijvoorbeeld niet #-offtopic :P
<CasW> Da's toch maar offtopic :P Dat maakt niets uit
<OerHeks> en alle PMś :P
<StefandeVries> Dit is 95% van de tijd ook offtopic :P
<CasW> Nee, eerder waarom gewoon -nl niet gelogd wordt.
<CasW> Mijn fout; die wordt gelogd
<OerHeks> ja, ik dacht ook al ..
<StefandeVries> Hoe dan ook ontgaat me het nut van het permanent loggen van dit kanaal. :P
<CasW> Hij logt alleen maar als er iets gezegd wordt ;)
<StefandeVries> ...
<StefandeVries> En dan word ik soms een muggenzifter genoemd :P
<CasW> Weet hier iemand toevallig hoe groot die logfiles van ubuntulog2 zijn?
<tiempjuuh> nope
<StefandeVries> ubuntulog2
<StefandeVries> ubuntulog2 help
<StefandeVries> Meh.
<tiempjuuh> ubuntulog2 help
<tiempjuuh> werkt niet...
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<StefandeVries> Joh.. :P
<tiempjuuh> ow, mwanzobot is er niet :P
<StefandeVries> Dat had ook niks uitgemaakt ;)
<leoquant> hmm ik dacht dat klas een bot had
<leoquant> een alleslogger...
<leoquant> om voor de hand liggende redenen
<StefandeVries> En dit kanaal?
<leoquant> oorspronkelijk ook wel toch
<leoquant> wanneer ik de log history bekijk
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<leoquant> gek eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, twee bots is ook gezellig. ;)
<Snicksie> logs zijn gewoon ubertof :)
 * commandoline is geen bot :P
<leoquant> maar ik wil er 1 in klas
<commandoline> oh, een andere bot :)
<Snicksie> lol @ commandoline :p
<commandoline> StefandeVries: moet die hier gehost, of heb je er een betere plaats voor?
<Snicksie> das eigenlijk crap als mensen denken dat je een bot bent omdat je zo snel typt ofzo :o
<commandoline> oh, verkeerd gelezen :P
<commandoline> ging over mwanzobot :)
<Snicksie> uhu :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, MwanzoBot komt zometeen jouw kant op, commandoline
<Snicksie> we geloven in je human-zijn :p
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ok :)
<leoquant> ik denk dat bij een bepaalde inactiviteit in een room een bot verdwijnt.
<StefandeVries> Nu met live operator-toevoeging :D
<leoquant> ik ga er 1 regelen in klas
<commandoline> :)
<StefandeVries> ubuntulog2 kan hier in feite wel blijven
<leoquant> waarom?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, tenminste..als je ales hier permanent gelogd wilt hebben
<leoquant> in klas wel, hier niet
<StefandeVries> Als alleen de meetings gelogd hoeven te worden, hebben we aan mwanzobot genoeg.
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<RobinJ> klas?
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-klas
<leoquant> workshop kanaal
<RobinJ> workshops?
<commandoline> ik vraag me af waarom UbuMeet offline was gegaan dit weekend
<RobinJ> van ubuntu? xD
<StefandeVries> Ben je bekend met wat Mwanzo doet, RobinJ?
<RobinJ> wat dat je via chat opeens uitgelegd wordt hoe je iets doet? :p
<StefandeVries> commandoline: dat vroeg ik me ook af.
<StefandeVries> RobinJ: Ja.
<RobinJ> nope ik heb geen flauw idee wat het betekend
<commandoline> StefandeVries: de NAS draaide nog, alleen de verbinding was verbroken. Ik denk dat de internetverbinding heel even gestoord heeft ofzo waardoor freenode het socket heeft afgesloten.
<commandoline> hoewel, nee, de logsserver was ook down..
<commandoline> misschien stroomuitval dan hier (was er het weekend niet)
<StefandeVries> Nou ja,
<StefandeVries> Er waren evenwel geen meetings, dus ach,
<StefandeVries> Grmbl.
<StefandeVries> Komma's in plaats van punten als zinseindes..
<StefandeVries> Even kijken..
<StefandeVries> ;help
<commandoline> I like this bot name better :)
<StefandeVries> Nederlandstalig kanaal, commandoline.. :P
<RobinJ> ;quit
<RobinJ> damn :p
<commandoline> by the way, by giving the SERVER command instead of sending a message to NickServ, you prevent the double join
<commandoline> :(
<StefandeVries> Nou, die dubbele joint zie je niet zo vaak, als het goed is. ;)
<StefandeVries> Uhm.
<commandoline> da's zo irritant aan wisselen tussen #openteacher en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo als in beide gesproken wordt :P
<StefandeVries> *join
<commandoline> StefandeVries: elke keer als ik de bot startte, tot nu toe :P
<commandoline> maar goed, het maakt niet zo veel uit ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik doelde meer op het feit dat-ie nu als het goed is niet meer offline gaat
<commandoline> StefandeVries: oh, ok :P
<commandoline> mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Als je hosting op peil is, dan.. :P
<leoquant> toen ik van JanC  ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas moest veranderen naar ubuntu-n l-klas is de bot niet zomaar meeverhuisd
<leoquant> :P
<RobinJ> wat is mwanzo?
<StefandeVries> Vreemd :P
<RobinJ> ik ging er altijd vanuit dat dat de naam was van degene die het kanaal heeft opgericht ofzo
<leoquant> dus die doet zijn stinkende best in een empty room
<commandoline> ;quit
<commandoline> StefandeVries: kan jij dat even doen, dan?
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<leoquant> maargoe klas krijgt een bot
<leoquant> straks
<commandoline> ok, 's zien of het werkt...
<leoquant> MwanzoBot (~MwanzoBot@ip56513141.adsl-surfen.hetnet.nl net voor de cloak
<StefandeVries> Shit!
<MwanzoBot> CasW!~cas@2001980:1424:1:6e62:6dff:fe07:40f6 is toegevoegd als botoperator.
<MwanzoBot> CasW!~cas@2001980:1424:1:6e62:6dff:fe07:40f6 is niet langer botoperator.
<StefandeVries> Dat was niet de bedoeling. :P
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Ik bedoelde commandoline :P
<commandoline> daar heb je vaker last van vandaag :P
<StefandeVries> Ja. :P
<MwanzoBot> commandoline!~commandol@unaffiliated/commandoline is toegevoegd als botoperator.
<leoquant> ;/msg MwanzBot help
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<StefandeVries> probeer ;help leoquant ;)
<leoquant> ;help
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ;mwanzo coc
<StefandeVries> Die definities gaan we nog samen vullen ;)
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Dan krijgen we iets waar we allemaal achter staan
<StefandeVries> ;mwanzo
<MwanzoBot> Met dit commando kunt u informatie over Mwanzo NL opvragen.
<StefandeVries> ;def
<MwanzoBot> Met dit commando kunt u informatie over veel voorkomende begrippen binnen Mwanzo NL opvragen.
<StefandeVries> de CoC valt dus onder def.
<leoquant> ;def ubuntumember
<RobinJ> ;def mwanzo
<RobinJ> ...
<RobinJ> hij doet t niet :p
<StefandeVries> Ik zeg toch ook net dat die definities nog niet ingeprogrammeerd zijn, udders. :P
<RobinJ> oh xd
<Snicksie> lol ;p
<Snicksie> jeuj, een bot :p
<Snicksie> iemand die toevallig een goedkope e-shop weet waar ik een goedkope hdmi-kabel (5m) kan kopen? :p liefst eentje die niet al te duur levert in BE :p
<OerHeks> goedkoop is duurkoop
<tiempjuuh> Bij hdmi niet, hoe dun je kabel ook is, het is digitaal dus gaat er geen signaal verloren
<tiempjuuh> Blokker misschien?
<commandoline> ;quit
<StefandeVries> commandoline: ...
<commandoline> StefandeVries: vergeten de logsserver aan te passen
<OerHeks> juist digitaal signaal dient goed beschermt te zijn, mja
<tiempjuuh> http://www.allekabels.nl/na/0/1081443/AANBIEDING-:-HDMI-1.4-kabel-%28high-speed%29.html
<Snicksie> ik wil die liever via internet kopen :p
<Snicksie> maar de meeste van die webshops zijn echt zo keiduur om da in belgie te laten leveren :o
<Snicksie> 0.7m tiempjuuh :)
<commandoline> even testen of de logs nu werken...
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is commandoline. Het kengetal is 7651627143
<Snicksie> ik wil 5m :p
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/7651627143.html
<commandoline> nee dus :P
<tiempjuuh> http://www.allekabels.nl/HDMI-Kabels/1779/1081452/HDMI-1.4-kabel-%28high-speed%29.html
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie:
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens in de open() of het niet log<xxxxx>.html zou moeten zijn, commandoline
<StefandeVries> Als ik log toevoeg werkt het evenmin..
<commandoline> StefandeVries: het bestand staat op de harddisk
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<commandoline> maar het path van de logs is veranderd -> de logsserver staat niet meer goed.
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké :)
<Snicksie> ik heb er al goedkoper gezien tiempjuuh :p
<tiempjuuh> link?
<Snicksie> eh... :p
<Snicksie> dunno
<commandoline> hmm, dat wordt toch alle python processen killen :(
<tiempjuuh> amaai zeg, zit die in belgie dan?
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/log7651627143.html
<commandoline> :)
<Snicksie> kweenie :p
<StefandeVries> ;beginmeeting
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 1802150395
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/1802150395.html
<commandoline> oh, de tekst klopt nog niet die de bot geeft
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/log1802150395.html
<StefandeVries> Hmm, commandoline, zou je in de ;endmeeting-trigger even log willen toevoegen?
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> Ik snap niet hoe die fout erin is gekomen, maar het is nu eenmaal zo. :P
<commandoline> wat is dat mwanzodef.txt voor bestand :P?
<commandoline> (qua bestandsformaat)
<StefandeVries> shevle
<StefandeVries> shelve*
<commandoline> oh, ok, daarom herken ik het niet :P
<commandoline> ik dacht al iets van pickle ofzo
<StefandeVries> Nadeel van multi-monitor
<StefandeVries> Ctrl-W heeft altijd een ander effect dan je denkt. :P
<commandoline> ok, nu zou het moeten werken...
<commandoline> hmm, heb ik daar een SyntaxError bij gemaakt :P?
<StefandeVries> Fijn. :P
<commandoline> oh, nano geeft problemen :(
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is commandoline. Het kengetal is 4558298342
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log4558298342.html
<StefandeVries> :D
<commandoline> oh, nou gebruik ik 'screen' weer niet volgens mij :(
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> We komen er wel. ;)
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 3018202794
<commandoline> klaar :)
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log3018202794.html
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<RobinJ> urgh kut
<StefandeVries> RobinJ: Ahum.
<commandoline> niks meer aan veranderen :P
<StefandeVries> Liever niet. :P
<MwanzoBot> commandoline!~commandol@unaffiliated/commandoline is toegevoegd als botoperator.
<StefandeVries> :D
<RobinJ> leraar van eerste en tweede lesuur morgen is er niet, ben alleen vergeten stempel te gaan halen bij secretariaat, dus mag niet later komen
<CasW> Hmm, het eerste bericht; "StefandeVries: ;startmeeting"
<StefandeVries> Jup.
<commandoline> CasW: nee, hij draait nu, niet zeuren :P
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Ik wil het wel even aanpassen. :P
<StefandeVries> Maar dan krijgt commandoline een nervous breakdown. :P
<CasW> Helaas, helaas
<StefandeVries> Ai.
<StefandeVries> Ik zie iets in de code wat hele leuke logs op kan leveren.
<CasW> Vertel
<StefandeVries> Tijdens een meeting worden alle binnekomende lines gelogd.
<StefandeVries> Leuk, maar dus ook joins en parts.
<CasW> PING
<CasW> Idd
<StefandeVries> En idd ping
<commandoline> :P
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<StefandeVries> Herstellen. :P
<commandoline> da's riskant, ik weet niet of ik 'm vanavond nog herstart :P
<StefandeVries> Even een if-blokje vrplaatsen.
<StefandeVries> Die bug met de logfileaanduiding eruit halen.
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<StefandeVries> Oké, zometeen niet op de loglink klikken; die zal niet werken
<StefandeVries> Ik wil alleen even kijken of er nu zinnige logs uitkomen
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 6709652392
<StefandeVries> Praat maar gewoon door. :P
<CasW> Wij wachten in stilte af.
<OerHeks>  
<RobinJ>  
<CasW> Heremetijd!
<OerHeks> wat een vrede.
<OerHeks> zeg, dat telefoonnummer klopt niet.
<OerHeks> 06 ?
<OerHeks> of 070 ?
<CasW> Heremetijd!
<StefandeVries> Even nog wat logvoer genereren
<CasW> Waratje!
<CasW> Nee, sorry, waaratje
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log6709652392.html
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<StefandeVries> En nu zou de ;startmeeting in de logs niet zichtbaar moeten zijn..
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 60405616
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log60405616.html
<RobinJ> handig :p
<StefandeVries> Wat is handig, RobinJ?
<RobinJ> bot
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<StefandeVries> Al die spam van Score..
<leoquant> team later
<leoquant> doeg
<StefandeVries> commandoline, ik heb je de hopelijk bugvrije versie gestuurd.
<StefandeVries> En ik moet echt eens gaan werken aan een branch of iets dergelijks :P
<commandoline> ok, dan zal ik later nog wel even de twee scripts omdraaien
<StefandeVries> Is prima
<commandoline> StefandeVries: gewoon even een projectje aanmaken op launchpad, ubuntu-nl-mwanzo als management team instellen, en dan:
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<commandoline> bzr init, bzr push lp:ubuntu-nl-mwanzobot
<commandoline> o.i.d. :)
<StefandeVries> Mja, dat is eigenlijk niet het managementteam, maar k snap wat je bedoelt
<StefandeVries> Er is geen eigen team voor de bot, dus dan moet het even zo
<StefandeVries> Ga ik vanavond nog doen, nu even rusten. :P
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> bij dit soort kleinere projecten is nog een lp team alleen maar meer gedoe
<commandoline> (Ik bedoel, mwanzo bot is sterk gekoppeld aan mwanzo)
<CasW> Ik zal binnenkort ook IRCBotImproved maar even op LP zetten ;)
<commandoline> ik zou gewoon lp:~openteachermaintainers/openteacher/IRCBotImproved overwegen, scheelt een hoop gedoe :P
<CasW> Oh, en TechnoSuite :P En ik geloof dat ook de nieuwste code van QHangman er niet op staat :P
<commandoline> of als je een project wil, iig ~openteacher-drivers en ~openteacher-maintainers hergebruiken
<commandoline> :P
<CasW> Nou, door het "modulegebaseerde" ervan wil ik het eigenlijk ook nog een béétje los hebben van OT :P
<commandoline> oh, ok.
<CasW> Ik doe nu wel denk ik OTmaintainers als managementteam
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> ik zal het bij openteacher ook even omdraaien als ik dat kan.
<commandoline> dit zou wel 's de enige bewerking op lp aan het OpenTeacher project kunnen zijn die Milan wel, maar ik niet kan doen :P
<CasW> :P
<commandoline> ok, ik kan alleen het ~openteacher-drivers team niet verwijderen
<commandoline> maar we gebruiken het niet meer, dus dat maakt niets uit :)
<RobinJ> heb ff snel iets gemaakt xd
<RobinJ> http://robinj.be/Scripts/cowsay.php?tekst=lorem%20ipsum
<RobinJ> de cows in /usr/share/cowsay/cows :D
<CasW> :D Leuk!
<commandoline> idd :)
<commandoline> wel: http://robinj.be/Scripts/cowsay.php?tekst=T%C3%A9st ;)
<CasW> :P
<RobinJ> taost? :p
<commandoline> Tést als je hier en daar wat aanpast, vermoed ik :P
<CasW> Tést
<commandoline> probeer in je php eens: header("Content-Encoding: UTF-8"); o.i.d.
<RobinJ> unicode mag toch? :p
<RobinJ> http://robinj.be/Scripts/cowsay.php?tekst=%3Cdiv%20style=%22position:%20absolute;%20top:%200px;%20left:%200px;%20right:%200px;%20bottom:%200px;%20background:%20red;%20z-index:%201;%22%3Eblaat%3C/div%3E << lol hijs beveiligd zonder dat ik er moeite voor gedaan heb xd
<RobinJ> doordat hij spaties door &nbsp: vervangt :p
<CasW> Hmm, ik zoek op "ascii art" in google, en het logo is vervangen door een ascii-art-versie!
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> idd xd
<RobinJ>   ___                _
<RobinJ>  / __|___  ___  __ _| |___
<RobinJ> | (_ / _ \/ _ \/ _` |   -_)
<RobinJ>  \___\___/\___/\__, |_\___|
<RobinJ>                |___/
<commandoline> nee, wil hier niet :P
<Gotiniens> niet als je ingelogd bent zo te zien
<RobinJ> http://robinj.be/Scripts/cowsay.php?tekst=Weltruste!%20:D%20Morgen%20school%20:(
<RobinJ> Gotiniens: ik ben ingelogd en krijg het ook te zien
<CasW> Dag RobinJ! :P
<Gotiniens> RobinJ, heb je die nieuwe interface al?
<RobinJ> nieuwe interface?
<commandoline> :)
<RobinJ> wat de nieuwe knoppen? :p
<Gotiniens> ja met die grijze balk boven aan
<RobinJ> ... nog maar een maand ofzo? :p
<Gotiniens> en automatisch een screenshot van de site
<RobinJ> geen idee, let ik niet op :p
<RobinJ> soms komt er zo'n ballonnetje heb ik gezien maar als ik het bewust wil zien komt het er niet
<RobinJ> http://robinj.be/Scripts/cowsay.php?tekst=Bah&koe=sheep
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> doei
<CasW> Tux moet nog even toegevoegd worden! Doei!
<StefandeVries> Daar ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> Holland's Next Top Model ging me toch net iets te ver.
<CasW> Toch wel?
<StefandeVries> Ja, ondanks..jwz :P
<CasW> Nee, ik kijk het nooit ;)
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 5308129594
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log5308129594.html
<commandoline> werkt
<StefandeVries> Oké :D
<commandoline> ik gooi even de logs directory leeg nu.
<CasW> Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Is goed, commandoline
<commandoline> done
<StefandeVries> Welkom, MwanzoBot!
<OerHeks> ;def oerheks
<OerHeks> ;def
<MwanzoBot> Met dit commando kunt u informatie over veel voorkomende begrippen binnen Mwanzo NL opvragen.
<StefandeVries> Mits gedefinieerd
<OerHeks> en veelvoorkomend :-D
<CasW> Kan je naderhand ook foutieve definities verwijderen?
<CasW> Of woorden die niet meer gebruikt worden?
<StefandeVries> Definities kunnen worden aangepast door botoperators.
<StefandeVries> Verwijderd kan in feite niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar je kunt er natuurlijk wel weer een lege string van maken
<CasW> Maar dan zendt MwanzoBot:
<commandoline> of in een live python sessie even shelve importeren...
<CasW>  
<commandoline> en wat dingetjes weggooien
<StefandeVries> Dat kan idd ook :)
<StefandeVries> ;help
<StefandeVries> Jup, het hele verhaal verschijnt nog steeds.
<commandoline> ;help
<commandoline> ah, ik zie het
<CasW> ;help
<CasW> Ja, goed
<StefandeVries> Mja, botoperators toevoege hoeft nu in feite niet, omdat die toch niet permanent zijn
<StefandeVries> Dat komt weer goed in een volgende versie.
<StefandeVries> Als ik m'n desktop weer tot m'n beschikking heb, komt er sowieso en hele rewrite.
<CasW> Niets zo mooi als een rewrite :P
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> ik zou zelf een aparte class voor de IRC-logica maken, en dan handlers die op verschillende commando's reageren :)
<commandoline> als ik 'm zou moeten herschrijven :P
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad. De huidige code werkt, best goed, alleen..het mag wat overzichtelijker en logischer
<StefandeVries> Dat was precies wat ik op m'n todo-list had staan
<commandoline> :)
<CasW> En ik heb dat op mijn rewrite :P
<StefandeVries> En de klassebasis verder doorvoeren
<StefandeVries> Beter adminsysteem
<StefandeVries> Als in /msg MwanzoBot delete def coc
<StefandeVries> oid
<StefandeVries> En een work-in-progress mode als er aan de bot wordt gewerkt.
<commandoline> ja, ik denk dat je met een MeetingHandler, een FactsHandler en een IRCInterface bijv. al een heel eind bent in de logica wat verdelen.
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad. :)
<StefandeVries> Maar goed, eerst hier maar eens alle bugs in pletten voor de code gemigreerd wordt naar meer OOP-wise
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> en even in een branchje zetten :)
<commandoline> wie weet wat voor leuke patches je dan opeens krijgt :P
<StefandeVries> Of ik ze ook accepteer, is een tweede :P
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> verstandig :P
<StefandeVries> Eén ding weet ik wel; ##PyTest kan de komende tijd weer een heleboek part/joins van bots en gemopper van botontwikkelaars verwachten :P
<CasW> :P
<CasW> En ook nog van mijn IRC-client! :P
<StefandeVries> O ja! :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga.
<CasW> Dag StefandeVries!
<StefandeVries> Eens kijken of ik alvast wat concepten kan opkladden.
<RawChid> trijntje, ik heb het script ends-with-dot verbeterd
<RawChid> https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/+junk/pochecker
<RawChid> pochecker heet ie, en kan nu ook met plurals overweg.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-27
<RawChid> trijntje, bent u daar?
<StefandeVries> Hallo Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey StefandeVries
<trijntje> Hey RawChid, launchpad is weer bezig, heb je toevallig deze vertaling nog erges?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<RawChid> Euh, kan me niet herinneren dat ik hier 5 uur geleden mee bezig was
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> 'l
<RawChid> trijntje^
<RawChid> Ik heb ze wel bekeken
<RawChid> En gezocjht op verification procedure
<RawChid> Gore Launchpad
<trijntje> ja, maar ik ben al lang blij dat die timeout errors bijna niet meer voorkomen
<Idroy_> hmmm, chocolate doom geinstalleerd. Ondanks dat het spel al weer bijna 18 jaar oud is, is het nog best wel verslavend
<RawChid> iddqd
<Idroy_> hey tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> Hmmm, vanavond maar weer een logo maken die op me to-do lijstje staat :P Kan ik er dan weer eentje afstrepen :)
<tiempjuuh> welke>?
<Idroy_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community Denk ik :P
<Idroy_> en daarna denk ik misschien nog deze: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-documentatie
<Idroy_> maar ik ga eten
<Idroy_> cya later
<OerHeks> waarom is het nederlandse LOCO team niet gek genoeg, zodat we gratis cdś krijgen?
<tiempjuuh> geenidee, welk locoteam is dat wel? :P
<OerHeks> sinds Canonical met z'n snuffert in de cloud zit, commerciële apps gaat verkopen, vergeten ze de basis
<RobinJ> <OerHeks> waarom is het nederlandse LOCO team niet gek genoeg, zodat we gratis cdś krijgen? << best jammer dat shipit gesloten is, was een mooi alternatief. heb het nooit gebruikt though
<OerHeks> ik las een twitter dat loco teams cd's mogen bestellen, wij niet denk ik.
<RobinJ> je kan nu wel cd's kopen maar dan moet je er al minstens 5 kopen van dezelfde.... geldverspilling
<StefandeVries> Dat was ook alleen voor individuele gebruikers die zelf geen cd konden downloaden/branden, niet voor loco's
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> loco's?
<OerHeks> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/09/27/ordering-11-10-cds-is-now-open/
<RobinJ> mwanzo, loco, ... nog gekke termen? :p
<OerHeks> ik wil gewoon 10 kubuntu cdś, 5 ubuntu en 10 server.
<CasW> loco is niet heel gek.
<CasW> Local Community
<OerHeks> past net in mijn tasje.
<RobinJ> ah een logische afkorting :p
<RobinJ> ik dacht aan lokomotief
<RobinJ> OerHeks: ik wil er gewoon één kunnen bestellen
<RobinJ> met 5 van dezelfde ben ik nik
<RobinJ> s
<OerHeks> RobinJ, dat zou  je dan via het team/steunpunt moeten doen
<RobinJ> ehwat
<RobinJ> nou nee dan zijn het gewoon zelfgebrandde cd's die kan ik zelf ook, gaat mij vooral om het officieel uitzinde hoesje en bedrukte cd enzo xd
<RobinJ> als je bij mensen aankomt met een cd waarop je zelf wat geschreven hebt denken ze direct aan illegale of gebrekkige software
<StefandeVries> Dat is hun zwakte en naïvitieit.
<RobinJ> dus
<RobinJ> dat iedereen windows wil gebruiken is ook hun zwakte en naïviteit maar er verandert toch niks aan
<StefandeVries> =)
<StefandeVries> Nee, omdat ze het meegeleverd krijgen
<RobinJ> uhuh, stel jij maar es aan iemand voor om over te stappen van het systeem dat ze al jaren kennen en bij iedereen te zien krijgen naar ubuntu
<StefandeVries> En andersom
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Als je iemand 'opvoedt' met Ubuntu en ze dan naar Windows leidt..
<StefandeVries> ey oh Idroy_
<RobinJ> <StefandeVries> Als je iemand 'opvoedt' met Ubuntu en ze dan naar Windows leidt.. << they'll chick there pc out of the window =D
<RobinJ> *chuck
<RobinJ> *their
<RobinJ> gvd xd
<StefandeVries> Nog even oefenen, RobinJ.
<OerHeks> ik ken wel serieuze mensen, soms zakenlijk, waar je met een originele cd verder mee komt.
<StefandeVries> :P
<RobinJ> mn engels is goed genoeg, alleen engels en nederlands gemengd komt ni goed :p
<RobinJ> OerHeks: wat ik bedoel
<StefandeVries> Goede software verkoopt zichzelf.
<StefandeVries> Voor selchte software zijn wurgcontracten nodig.
<RobinJ> StefandeVries: zo werken naïeve mensen niet
<RobinJ> lol wurgcontracten en bios-beveiligingen? :p
<RobinJ> "Secure boot"
 * RobinJ steekt zijn middelvinger op naar Microsoft
<StefandeVries> Makkelijk te omzeilen
<RobinJ> ja, maar niet voor de normale computergebruiker
<StefandeVries> Die liggen er niet wakker van.
<Idroy_> idd
<StefandeVries> Ik ook niet, maar ik bouw m'n systemen zelf.
<RobinJ> ga jij maar es tegen iemand die al erg twijfeld of die wel ubuntu zou installeren dat die eerst een "beveiligingsinstelling" in zn bios moet uitzetten of omzeilen
<StefandeVries> Dat kan je niet eens in de BIOS doen.
<RobinJ> uefi dan
<StefandeVries> Beter
<RobinJ> xd
<OerHeks> het is wel de overstap naar Gnome3, daar zijn veel benieuwd naar
<RobinJ> njah de buggyheid van gtk3 op het gebied van  strings staat me niet aan
<RobinJ> zie: dit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/858918
<RobinJ> hoewel ik dit erger vindt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/858916
<Idroy_> Als een fabrikant een windows certified embleempje wilt krijgen, dan moet ie toch dat "secure boot" standaard aan zetten? Als je dan in de bios zit dan kan je het toch gewoon weer uit zetten?
<RobinJ> en niemand reageert er op dus zal wss niet opgelost zijn tegen de release
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: Precies ja
<RobinJ> Idroy_: het is niet verplicht dat je het uit KAN zetten
<RobinJ> en niet buis, uefi xd
<RobinJ> *bios
<Idroy_> Mja, dat doen ze toch wel, aangezien je dan meer klanten houdt/krijgt
<Idroy_> in de bios zet je het uit hoor...
 * StefandeVries ruikt z'n orgel
<StefandeVries> Tot zo!
<Idroy_> tot zo
<Idroy_> ben ik weer :P, moest even rebooten
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> StefandeVries, nog lekker op je orgel gespeeld?
<StefandeVries> Jap. :D
<StefandeVries> Beat It! (h)
<Idroy_> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Altijd fijn om de toetsen te kunnen berammen bij zo'n stuk. :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe, is inderdaad altijd fijn om even lekker hard te gaan.
<StefandeVries> Niet te hard, want dan doen je voeten serieus pijn.
<StefandeVries> NB: ik speel op sokken
<Idroy_> Ghehe, ik krijg blaren op me vingers als ik het even niet gedaan heb, en dan weer een keer lang en hard speel...
<StefandeVries> Irritant lijkt me dat, blaren als je basgitaar speelt.
<Idroy_> ja, idd, op een gegeven moment krijg je wel eelt op je vingers, waardoor je geen blaren meer krijgt
<Idroy_> en verder, gewoon vrolijk doro spelen :D
<Idroy_> door*
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> Als ik eelt op m'n vingers of handen krijg kan ik gewoon niet meer spelen, heel simpel is dat :P
<StefandeVries> Ik heb eens een wratje onder m'n voet gehad, dat was echt balen :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe
<Idroy_> Zo.... even een blues in A tussendoor :D
<StefandeVries> A..
<StefandeVries> Majeur of mineur?
<Idroy_> Majeur
<StefandeVries> Leuk :D
<Idroy_> :)
<StefandeVries> A majeur, E7 en D majeur. De belangrijkste bluesakkoorden in die toonsoort.
<StefandeVries> Goed, drie keer gespeeld..en weer door. :P
<Idroy_> 12 bar blues ftw :D
<StefandeVries> Ja..alleen ik ken de volgorde van I, IV en V niet uit m'n hoofd.
<StefandeVries> Hoeveel maten wat..
<Idroy_> I I I I IV IV I I V IV II
<StefandeVries> Ah, inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Klinkt benkend
<Idroy_> ie laatste I I kunnen volgens mij ook nog in V verandert worden, en de tweede I een IV
<Idroy_> Laatste I in V *
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<Idroy_> meer hoef je eigenlijk niet te weten :-)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga Caro Emerald luisteren nu :P
<StefandeVries> Lekker jazz.
<Idroy_> ik ga denk ik Seasick Steve luisteren :P
<Idroy_> lekkere blues
<StefandeVries> Ik ga
<StefandeVries> Later!
<Idroy_> cya
<Idroy_> Cees, zou je dit logo willen gebruiken voor het Ubuntu-nl Documentatie team (op launchpad? : http://ubuntuone.com/2xqO96hgf7LrvCENPndOIQ Zeg maar als er iets verandert moet wroden :)
<Idroy_> Dit team overigens: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-documentatie
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, ik heb nog even naar die .gifs gekeken, het is heel lastig om die rondjes netjes strak te krijgen. Thomas heeft de meest up-to-date .tar naar mij gestuurd met de icoontjes, daar zaten ook .png's in. Jij had het er over dat als we .png willen gebruiken dat delen  van de code verandert moeten worden. Hoeveel tijd zou daar in gaan zitten denk je? En zie je dat zitten? Lijkt me wel verstandig om die optie nog wel even open te
<Idroy_> houden namelijk.
<RawChid> De verwijzingen in de de code van naar .gif veranderen naar .png is niet zoveel werk
<Idroy_> Dat leek mij ook niet
<Ronnie1> RawChid: maar dat betekend dat we alle templates moeten overrulen. nu doen we dat maar met 3 templates
<Ronnie1> ik pas het liefst zo min mogelijk HTML aan (compatibility issues)
<RawChid> Dat is wel een stuk meer werk
<Idroy_> Ik blijf nog wel proberen en door te zoeken hoe ik die .gifs mooi strakke randjes kan geven, maarja als dat gewoon niet kan... dan moeten of de icoontjes verandert worden of de code
<RawChid> Heb je het niet over thema 2.0? ie dat ding dat je laatst ff snel had gemaakt met  CPM (Copy, Paste, Modify)
<Ronnie1> RawChid: ja het gaat over SMF2
<Ronnie1> Idroy_: zit er transparantie in het plaatje?
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, ja, dat wel
<Ronnie1> is dat perse nodig?
<Idroy_> ik zou de randen kunnen vullen met de achtergrond kleur van de plek waar het staat
<Ronnie1> idd, want dat gaat redelijk met gif
<Idroy_> alleen dan hou je het nog steeds zo, aangezien die .gif's indexed zijn, waardoor ze er nog steeds zo rafelig zijn
<Ronnie1> het irritante is dat het oranje zo egaal is
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Idroy_> en dat ze helemaal rond zijn
<Idroy_> en zo klein
<Ronnie1> bij andere logo's in SMF valt het minder op, omdat daar meer kleuren bevatten
<Idroy_> idd, het wordt sowieso veel werk
<Idroy_> of .gif naar .png veranderen, of andere logo's (en dat zijn er dan nu al 20, even snel geteld), of deze logo's egaal proberen te krijgen... (maarja geen idee hoe je dat voor elkaar krijgt, zeker met zo'n klein icoontje)
<Idroy_> veel meer dan 20 overigens... 116
<Idroy_> die 96 zien er namelijk ook niet echt strak uit
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, dus ik moet 116 icoontjes gaan bewerken? :$
<Ronnie1> Idroy_: moment
<Ronnie1> heb nu een skype meeting
<Idroy_> oh ok
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, duurt die meeting nog lang? Ik ga denk ik over een kwartiertje. Mochten we er niet meer over hebben vandaag, dan komt het nog wel, we zijn beide geregeld op IRC, dus we moeten er wel uit kunnen komen denk ik :-)
<Ronnie1> ja, de 'meeting' zal nog wel een tijd duren (meestal tot in de late uren)
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, oh ok, dan hebben we het er nog wel een keer over :)
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-28
<RobinJ_> is er iemand? heb hulp nodig...
<RobinJ_> ik zit vast in de installatie van de daily build van vandaag
<RawChid> Beter stel je een vraag in #ubuntu-nl
<RobinJ_> bij het schermpje waar je je toetsenbordindeling moet kiezen, de rechste kolom verandert niet mee en de vorige en volgende knop is uitgeschakeld >.<
<RobinJ_> ook een idee xd
<RobinJ_> RawChid: waar zit op een qwerty toetsenbordindeling weer ergens dat plus teken? anders geraak ik niet in #ubuntu[plus]1
<RawChid> Links van BACKSPACE
<RobinJ_> nvm heb het. had nog maar 'e'en knop niet geprobeert :P
<RobinJ_> die ja :p bedankt
<trijntje> RawChid: gaaf, we zijn weer klaar voor oneiric ;)
<RawChid> Erg mooi ja
<RawChid> Nu de volgende 300 :-P
<commandoline> hé, de bot is offline :(
<commandoline> StefandeVries: is dat handmatig gedaan?
<commandoline> nou ja, daar is 'ie weer...
<commandoline> de server draaide nog wel
<commandoline> (logsserver)
<commandoline> hmm, screen weer vergeten
<commandoline> en nou start 'ie niet :(
<commandoline> ok, klaar :)
<StefandeVries> En mij weer de schuld geven.. ;) :P
<commandoline> nee, dat was het probleem bij het herstarten :P
<commandoline> ik heb nog steeds geen idee waarom 'ie uitvalt.
<commandoline> eigenlijk moeten die bots zichzelf automatisch herstarten als de verbinding wegvalt :P
<CasW> Wat voor foutmelding krijg je dan eigenlijk?
<commandoline> CasW: geen, geloof ik.
<commandoline> ik zag iig niets in errors.txt
<commandoline> (stderr)
<StefandeVries> Cronjobs?
<commandoline> en ook niets in log.txt (stdout)
<StefandeVries> Brakke NAS?
<commandoline> 1: cronjobs kunnen niet voorkomen dat meerdere bots worden opgestart -> dan wordt het hier nogal druk :P
<commandoline> 2: De logsserver draait wel gewoon
<CasW> Naar zichzelf messagen; als hij zichzelf dan niet ontvangt, is hij niet meer online en kan je consequentie nemen.
<commandoline> bijv., maar het is best te detecteren dat zo'n socket gesloten is, dus die check is misschien meer wat voor in het programma zelf.
<commandoline> :P
<Snicksie> die tests werken ook niet altijd optimaal volgens mij :0
<Snicksie> dat kan wel even duren voordat 'm doorheeft dat de socket gesloten is ;)
<commandoline> Snicksie: een paar minuten maakt op zich niet uit, en volgens mij duurt dat niet langer, zelfs in het slechtste geval.
<Snicksie> hm, ik ben niet zo zeker als dat een paar minuten is ;)
<Snicksie> ik heb nogal eens problemen gehad dat mijn bot een socket-disconnect niet opmerkte... :p
<commandoline> oh, ok.
<commandoline> nou, misschien niet dan :P
<Snicksie> ik had daar een auto-herstart php-bestandje voor gemaakt, maar alsnog moest ik die af en toe eens handmatig opnieuw laten runnen :p
<commandoline> 'socket.error: [Errno 98] Address already in use' afvangen bij het opstarten zou ook kunnen werken en dan idd cronjob
<Snicksie> ping timeout :)
<commandoline> mogelijkheden zat :)
<Idroy_> ey oh
<RawChid> trijntje:
<RawChid> Ik keek net even in gwibber en zag een paar fouten
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gwibber/+pots/gwibber/nl/113/+translate
<RawChid> Ik was dit een bericht aan het typen op t forum http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/klein-vertaalfoutje-in-gwibber/
<trijntje> gwibber deelt automatisch vertalingen met upstream, dus we mogen vertalen waar we willen
<RawChid> Oke, dan verbeter ik het
<trijntje> ik zal gwibber morgen offline nog een keer helemaal nalopen, gwibber wordt waarschijnlijk veel gebruikt
<RawChid> Ik heb net een paar strings verbeterd
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-29
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag :)
<leoquant> 'l
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat ik de piano for the time being even aan de wilgen hang
<leoquant> een hele klus
<leoquant> even in het zonnetje zetten
<leoquant> OerHeks, ?
<OerHeks> leo :-)
<leoquant> onze italie vrienden al gerageerd?
<leoquant> e
<OerHeks> ik heb nog niet de juisten beheerder te pakken, ik denk dat ik er wel wat hulp bij nodig heb.
<leoquant> ok ik ga op pad ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kun jij mij helpen met hoog Engels?
<leoquant> of oxford Engels?
<leoquant> done
<StefandeVries> leoquant: Sorry! Ik was even idle :\
<StefandeVries> Wat is er aan de hand?
<StefandeVries> hi commandoline
<commandoline> hi StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> ey commandoline
<commandoline> hoi tiempjuuh en anderen :)
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> ik ga weer :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, tis al in orde, nu was ik even wat eten ed
<StefandeVries> Nogmaals mijn excuses.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ben benieuwd od de italianen nog terug mailen
<leoquant> over die fraaie page
<StefandeVries> En als ze dat niet doen?
<leoquant> tja.....dan word ik boos he ツ
<leoquant> nee dan moeten we het wiel nogmaals uitvinden ofzo
<leoquant> :/
<leoquant> iemand moet me de designer van die pagina tippen
<leoquant> dan komt het goed
<StefandeVries> En die kwestie met Engels is goed zo?
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> Verdorie.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, heb je 5 minuten?
<StefandeVries> Meer zelfs. ;)
<leoquant> kun je in klas uitleggen, vanaf het begin hoe je die bot gefixed hebt?
<CasW> De bot was kapot?
<StefandeVries> Mag ik vragen waarom?
<StefandeVries> En waarom moet dat in het gelogde #-klas?
<leoquant> omdat ik er van wil leren...
<StefandeVries> ah :0
<StefandeVries> Zeg dat dan :P
<leoquant> en ubuntu activiteit wil zien voorat ze een loggingbot plaatst :P
<StefandeVries> Jolly
<Idroy_> Ey oh
<StefandeVries> 'ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-30
<RawChid> trijntje, er zijn weer nieuwe strings
<RawChid> Eerst 300 pakketten zijn dus niet meer volledig vertaald :(
<StefandeVries> Verd...
<StefandeVries> Waar is MwanzoBot heen?
<RawChid> Le bot
<StefandeVries>  Dit kan niet zo hè..
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping
<leoquant> allo
<StefandeVries> Weet jij toevallig wat er nu weer met MwanzoBot is? :S
<leoquant> ik? hoezo, ik host hem niet en heb hem niet gemaakt :P
<leoquant> verder ben ik offline geweest
<leoquant> krijg je hem niet meer online?
<leoquant> krijg je foutmeldingen/freenode messages?
<StefandeVries> Ik kan niet bij de NAS van commandoline, dus ik krijg hem inderdaad zelf niet online..
<StefandeVries> Tijd dat die Community Server eens van de grond komt
<leoquant> idd
<StefandeVries> Is daar al meer over bekend?
<leoquant> en zonder de nas van bovengenoemde
<leoquant> uh, allesgaat erg snel rond ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> ineens
<leoquant> com. server is nu wat op de achtergrond
<StefandeVries> Hm..
<leoquant> klas heeft nu weer de logische bot by the way
<StefandeVries> Ah ja :)
<leoquant> gister contact gehad met de italianen
<leoquant> plaatje mogen we overnemen
<leoquant> duh....
<leoquant> ik wil de "code"
<StefandeVries> Is die niet open-source?
<StefandeVries> Vreemd
<leoquant> hij moet overleggen met zijn team
<StefandeVries> Logisch.
<leoquant> komt hopelijk vandaag nog in orde
<StefandeVries> Ik zou mijn netbook kunnen 'opofferen' en er een webserver op laten draaien.
<StefandeVries> maar beter zou het zijn als de CS gewoon klaar komt.
<OerHeks> ja plaatjes mocht ik ook zo copieren, leoquant
<OerHeks> maar dat overleggen duurt wel een week of meer :(
<OerHeks> ik kreeg het gevoel of ik microsoft was, en hun een patent wilde laten betalen ofzo ..
<leoquant> tja
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat even Ronnie contacten, ik dacht dat iemand al een server heeft lopen voor dit doel
<leoquant> ik weet er weinig van
<leoquant> dat=dan
<leoquant> brb
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, ping?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: pong
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, weet jij iets ovr de status van de community server?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: we zijn nog aan het zoeken naar hosting
<Ronnie> in eerste instantie wilde #! deze beschikbaar stellen
<Ronnie> maar we kunnen daar geen conact meer mee krijgen
<Ronnie> zodra de stichting is opgericht hebben we misschien een budget om een VPS te huren
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<trijntje> RawChid: ik zie nu nog 1 onvertaalde string in untiy, hoeveel waren het er vanmorgen?
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is commandoline. Het kengetal is 5311868756
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log5311868756.html
<RawChid> 15 of 18 trijntje
<trijntje> hmm, die nieuwe string in unity2d is 'home', lekker zonder context
<trijntje> zal wel thuismap zijn, het zit in de places lens
<RawChid> Ja, ik ben Unity-noob
<RawChid> Dus heb em maar gelaten voor was het is
<RawChid> wat*
<trijntje> hmm, balen dat de deadline voor pakketomschrijvingen al geweest is
<ward_> wat mij betrefd zou het erg interessant zijn als iemand iets kan doen over het schrijven van kernel modules, misschien gewoon een eerste simpele module schrijven oid
<ward_> betreft / betrefd :-p sorry voor men onnozele nederlands
<CasW> Ja, is er iemand bij ons die dat kan, toevallig?
<CasW> En is het misschien al eerder gedaan, bijvoorbeeld in de UDW? Dat we dat als richtlijn kunnen gebruiken?
<ward_> er is een pdf of boek oid erover in het engels
<ward_> maar nogal grote drempel vond ik
<ward_> zal eens zien of ik het kan terugvinden, is al lang geleden dat ik eht tegenkwam
<ward_> ik denk dat eht deze was: http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/lkmpg.html
<CasW> ward__; Zet het anders eerst maar in de tabel "ideeën voor workshops" op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-01
<Idroy_> hallo
<CasW> Hé ldroy_
<trijntje> RawChid: 42 nieuwe strings in app-install-data, lekker is dat
<RawChid> :(
<RawChid> Nu moeten we steeds moeite doen om op 0 untranslated te blijven
<trijntje> ja, ik heb n mailtje naar ubuntu translators gestuurd waar die strings steeds vandaan komen
<RawChid> Het is vooral jammer als het er steeds een paar zijn
<trijntje> ik hoop dat mn mailtje niet te boos was, maar het is irritant ;)
<trijntje> maar ik ben nu ff weg, ik spreek je later
<RawChid> Ik ook zo
<RawChid> ff van het weer genieten
<RawChid> laters
<Idroy_> hallo
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hoe gaan we dat eigenlijk met die forum icoontjes aanpakken?
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries en iedereen
<StefandeVries> En MwanzoBot wordt alweer herschreven :)
<leoquant> tjonge StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Nu is het mogelijk in meerdere kanalen tegelijkertijd aanwezig te zijn.
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> geniaal
<leoquant> flood/utility/suppybot ineen
<leoquant> straks kan ie zichzelf vermenigvuldigen......:(
<StefandeVries> Daar heeft-ie een vrouwelijke partner voor nodig. :P
<leoquant> LOL
<CasW> Zal ik die schrijven? :P
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, hij wordt niet wild. Sorry. Hij heeft je door. :P
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> mensen, dit is een test, niet schrikken :)
<StefandeVries> CasW
<CasW> StefandeVries:
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 3721574988
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log3721574988.html
<OerHeks> +1
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 1794653320
<OerHeks> +0
<StefandeVries> OerHeks: even niet, alsjeblieft :)
<StefandeVries> ;vote Teststemming
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: Teststemming U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 naar MwanzoBot te sturen door middel van /msg. De aanwezigen kunnen zien of u al dan niet gestemd hebt.
<CasW> Hmm, StefandeVries, hij hoort dat niet te doen, he?
<MwanzoBot> CasW!~cas@2001980:1424:1:6e62:6dff:fe07:40f6 heeft gestemd.
<StefandeVries> Wat hoort hij niet te doen?
<CasW> In beide kanalen te zeggen "meeting gestart"
<CasW> (Ik zie geen ";startmeeting" in ##PyTest)
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log1794653320.html
<commandoline> moet MwanzoBot niet even weg zolang jullie MwanzoBot_ testen?
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<lordnoid> mag wel een <table> zijn
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: Moet ik hier nu echt op ingaan?
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<lordnoid> StefandeVries: moet niet, mag altijd
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat is slecht
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> beter
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> ;vote Stem
<StefandeVries> ;endvote
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<StefandeVries> ;about
<MwanzoBot_> MwanzoBot_ was written by StefandeVries.
<StefandeVries> Alles goed, tot de meeting start
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> ;casw
<MwanzoBot_> Not as epic as StefandeVries, but still.
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Alleen de meetingoutput komt terecht in het eerste kanaal
<StefandeVries> Voer voor morgen :)
<MwanzoBot_> MwanzoBot_ zegt vaarwel!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-02
<CasW> :D
<commandoline> de bot valt dus inderdaad uit door een haperende internetverbinding :(
<leoquant> de bot doet het?
<commandoline> leoquant: hij is online, maar zodra internet hier ook maar even een seconde hapert is hij weg.
<commandoline> en dat gebeurt hier gemiddeld toch zo'n 1x per dag.
<StefandeVries> Point taken, mensen.
<leoquant> vandaar de behoefte aan iets andere hosting via ubuntu-nl testserver
<commandoline> idd, dit is echt een noodoplossing
<commandoline> maar goed, we hebben wel een plan om de bot automatisch te laten herstarten (d.m.v. cron jobs)
<commandoline> mocht 'ie uitvallen.
<StefandeVries> Dat is geen kwestie van óf, maar wanneer
<commandoline> klopt
<leoquant> yes
<commandoline> ik bedoelde dat de bot alleen opnieuw online gaat komen als 'ie dat niet al is.
<commandoline> anders wordt het hier een beetje druk, zo slecht is deze internetverbinding nl. ook weer niet :P
<commandoline> maar ik heb al een tijdje niets meer van de testserver gehoord, jullie wel?
<leoquant> die is er voorlopig niet |(meer)
<leoquant> hoodfrolspeler heeft zich teruggetrokken
<leoquant> brb
<StefandeVries> Zolang MwanzoBot dit soort fouten bevat is dat ook niet nodig.
<StefandeVries> EErst moet MwanzoBot v2 multichannel presence fatsoenlijk kunnen ondersteunen
<StefandeVries> Of ja..aanwezigzijn lukt wel
<StefandeVries> Maar de meetingfunctie moet verder worden uitgewerkt
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> ey oh
<StefandeVries> leoquant: gelukt?
<leoquant> nuh..:/
<leoquant> balen dus
<Idroy_> OOOWWW YEAAHHH.... Idroy is nu 5 weken voor het laatst ingelogd... misschien redt ie de 10 wel, want dan vraag ik of ze die nickname kunnen releasen
<commandoline> :P
<Idroy_> hopelijk is er niet iets ergs aan de hand met die kerel, want anders zou het een beetje lullig zijn
<commandoline> krijgen we dat vanaf nu elke week te horen :P?
<Idroy_> nee, hoor, ik checkte het nu even toevallig
<commandoline> Hmm, volgens mij komt die persoon gewoon niet zo vaak offline.
<Idroy_> en ik zag dat ie al op 5 weken stond
<commandoline> de eerste keer dat je dit vroeg was die nick ook heel lang niet gebruikt.
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> *online
<Idroy_> mjah, ik weet het niet, maakt mij ook niet echt uit
<Idroy_> dit werkt ook, alleen staat Idroy zonder streepjes gewoon wat mooier
<StefandeVries> Zet er nog een underscxore voor
<StefandeVries> Dan lijkt het alsof het zo hoort :P
<commandoline> :P
<Idroy_> _Idroy bedoel je?
<commandoline> nee _Idroy_
<StefandeVries> _Idroy_
<StefandeVries> Quasi-symmetrie
<commandoline> ja, goed gegokt :P
<StefandeVries> Of IdroY :P
<StefandeVries> Of Jan
<StefandeVries> Al zal die geregistreerd zijn :P
<Idroy_> Ja ach, liever zonder streepjes enzo :P
<StefandeVries> Zo. Conceptcode en klassediagrammen voor morgen gemaakt
<StefandeVries> Tot morgen! ;)
<Idroy_> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hoe gaan we het doen met de icoontjes voor het nieuwe smf thema?
<Ronnie> is gif een optie?
<Ronnie> het is namelijk niet gemakkelijk om alle gifs te vervangen
<Idroy_> Uhm, probleem met .gif is dus dat die randjes dus kartelig worden, probleem met die dingen te verbeteren, is dat ik er meer dan honderd moet gaan verbeteren
<Idroy_> Thomas had mij die icoontjes dus nog even gestuurd, een .zip die up to date was, en daar zaten .png in
<Idroy_> van de icoontjes die hij heeft gemaakt in iedder geval
<Idroy_> een aantal zaten er niet in, maar die kunnen denk ik nog wel geëxporteerd worden uit de .svg die hij had gestuurd
<Idroy_> een aantal is een stuk of 40 ofzo
<Idroy_> dus ja
<Idroy_> het wordt in ieder geval veel werk, dat is wel zeker
<Idroy_> dus, Ronnie, wat zeg je ervan? :P
<Ronnie> Idroy_: kun je die set png's eens hier heen sturen?
<Idroy_> ja is goed
<Ronnie> ik ben wel benieuwd wat voor gifs daar uit komen
<Idroy_> hetzelfde als wat we al hebben
<Idroy_> heb ik ook al geprobeerd
<Idroy_> Ik zal je ze wel even mailen
<Idroy_> wat is je e-mail adres ook alweer?
<Ronnie> Idroy_: staat op launchapd
<Ronnie> https://launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c
<Ronnie> ow, of toch niet...
<Idroy_> nope
<Idroy_> mot ff inloggen denk ik
<Idroy_> ja kheb ze
<Idroy_> moet ik de gmail gebruiken?
<Ronnie> doe maar de ubuntu-nl versie
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> is goed
<Idroy_> verstuurd
<Ronnie> Idroy_: ik heb toch even gekeken. probeer eens met dit commando "convert on.png -background white -flatten on.gif"
<Ronnie> er komen zo best goede iconen uit
<Idroy_> ok, ik zal het proberen
<Ronnie> maar ze hebben dan wel een witte achtergrond
<Ronnie> ik zal eens kijken of ik die nog kan verbeteren
<Idroy_> hmmm,  background transparent werkt dat?
<Ronnie> je moet wel eerst imagemagick installeren
<Idroy_> staat dat er niet standaard al op? Ik heb er ook een keer mee lopen klooien, en toen werkte het ootb
<Idroy_> Ronnie, inderdaad
<Idroy_> met die converter krijg je nog wel nette icoontjes
<Ronnie> ja, maar ik wil nog het gedeelte wit beperken
<Idroy_> simpel:
<Ronnie> volgens mij kan dat iets met -channel A -threshold 90% ofzo
<Idroy_> convert online.png -background transparent -flatten online.gif
<Idroy_> dan worden ze wel weer kartelig
<Idroy_> werkt van .gif naar witte achtergrond.gif ook?
<Ronnie> klopt, je wil dat delen die minder dan 10% zichtbaar zijn transparant houden en de rest een witte achtergrond geven
<Ronnie> Idroy_: nee, omdat daar de semi-trans al niet meer beschikbaar is
<Idroy_> dat je zeg maar, : "convert online.gif -background white -flatten online.gif" doet?
<Idroy_> hmmm, Ronnie, idd
<Ronnie> misschien kun je wel een alias aan de randen aanbrengen en dan een weer background en flatten
<Ronnie> je kunt eens wat prpoberen
<Idroy_> ye, inderdaad
<Ronnie> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/formats/#bgnd
<Idroy_> enige probleem is dat er 116.gif icoontjes zijn die verbeterd moeten worden, is nogal veel :P
<Idroy_> het zou leuk zijn als dat imagemagick een batch in een keer kan doen
<Idroy_> hmmm
<Idroy_> trouwens
<Idroy_> is het niet een idee om dan bij background color de kleur van de website te doen, die op dat punt zit?
<Idroy_> moet ik wel even de kleur code weten
<Idroy_> als ik dan nog een manier weet hoe ik die imagemagick een heleboel in een keer kan laten doen, dan scheelt dat al behoorlijk
<Ronnie> meeste achtergronden zijn wit of licht grijs
<Ronnie> Idroy_: daarvoor kun je een sh (batch bestand gebruiken), of in python kan het ook
<Idroy_> hoe zou je dat kunnen maken dan?
<Ronnie> dat was de rede dat ik naar commandline programmas keek
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> naja, ik kijk er nog wel even naar, ik ga nu
<Ronnie> ok, ik stuur je wel een voorbeeld bestand per mail
<Idroy_> is wel een idee om die converter te doen, en dan een batch bestand gebruiken (hoe zou je die moeten maken?)
<Idroy_> ok is goed
<Idroy_> is er al een datum ofzo bekend wanneer dat thema gebruikt moet worden?
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb het bestand ontvangen
<Idroy_> ik ga nu wel echt ;-)
<Idroy_> cya
<Ronnie> groeten
<Ronnie> en slaap lekker
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-24
<erkan^> ik vergat een jas dragen, nu voel ik me niet lekker nadat ik ging naar de broodwinkel
<DooitzeSouthAfri> Hello
<StefandeVries> Hallo DooitzeSouthAfri.
<DooitzeSouthAfri> Het is alweer een tijd geleden maar ik heb niet stilgezeten :P
<DooitzeSouthAfri> Het lijkt wel veel rustiger op de Ubuntu-NL fora
<DooitzeSouthAfri> StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<DooitzeSouthAfri> Hoe kan dat? Is er iets gebeurt?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, ik kom nooit meer op het forum.
<RawChid> Jij bent weggegaan DooitzeSouthAfri. Toen was het niets meer aan op het forum
<DooitzeSouthAfri> haha...
<RawChid> :P
<DooitzeSouthAfri> Ik ben me het afgelopen weekend gaan richten op documentatie
<DooitzeSouthAfri> http://help.ubuntu.com/FireWire and subpages
<DooitzeSouthAfri> oop
<DooitzeSouthAfri> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire
<RawChid> Firewire, old skool
<RawChid> Of wordt dat nog steeds veel gebruikt?
<DooitzeSouthAfri> onderschat het gebruik niet, audio interfaces (geluidskaarten) en DV cameras
<DooitzeSouthAfri> I should go
<DooitzeSouthAfri> bye bye]
<StefandeVries> Dag DooitzeSouthAfri
<StefandeVries> Tot later. :)
<RawChid> Laters!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-25
<Luckiboy> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<Luckiboy> Ik weet niet helemaal zeker of ik bij de vergadering 15 okt. kan zijn, want zoals het er nu uitziet heb ik daar al een afspraak, maar dat is nog niet helemaal zeker
<leoquant> bedankt voor het melden
<Luckiboy> Voordat jullie dan op mij gaan zitten wachten ;)
<leoquant> yep ツ
<hannie> hoi allemaal
<hannie> verg 15-10?
<Luckiboy> jep
<leoquant> idd
<hannie> van Mwanzo neem ik aan. Ik zal het noteren
<leoquant> !meeting
<leoquant> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<hannie> Ik zie het, 19:30 genoteerd
<leoquant> !meeting zou best handig zijn
<leoquant> mooi
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat zou wel handig zijn, die !meeting
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries? :P
<RawChid> Ah, oke. Ik zal het ook in mn agenda zetten
<leoquant> RawChid, fijn
<leoquant> maar iedereen krijgt mail ook
<StefandeVries> Middag.
<leoquant> \o/
<RawChid> Prima, maar ik weet niet of ik nog op de ML zit
<StefandeVries> Zal het straks even inbouwen in MwanzoBot.
<RawChid> Had me vorig jaar van allerlei lijsten afgemeld
<leoquant> toch krijg je mail RawChid
<leoquant> en dankbaar StefandeVries
<RawChid> Whoei!
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Donderdag eerste deeltentamen. \o/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-26
<leoquant> !meeting
<StefandeVries> :\
<StefandeVries> Verdorie, MwanzoBot.
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> !meeting
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ik ga MwanzoBot nog een keer schoppen.
<StefandeVries> Wat moet !meeting opleveren?
<leoquant> de eerstvolgende meeting?
<leoquant> een link naar naar de wiki?
<leoquant> of naar de intern. georgan. wiki
<StefandeVries> !meeting
<MwanzoBot> De eerstvolgende meeting heeft plaats op maandag 15 oktober vanaf 19:30. Zie ook http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda voor meer informatie.
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/481/detail/
<leoquant> mooi
<StefandeVries> :0
<leoquant> wat?
<StefandeVries>  :)*
<StefandeVries> M'n Shift wilde even niet. :P
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> ff reboot
<leoquant> hallo mylbco
<Luckiboy> Oeh, nieuwe naam :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-27
<hannie> RawChid, als je er bent, wat moet ik in hemelsnaam hier van maken:
<hannie> initial secret passed before secret key exchange
<hannie> En weet iemand het verschil tussen Domain en Realm?
<hannie> Beide is in NL Domein
<RawChid> Realm niet vertalen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-28
<timo^> !vergadering
<timo^> !vergaderingen
<timo^> !data
<timo^> hm
<timo^> nee
<StefandeVries> !meetings
<timo^> wanneer is de volgende vergadering? :)
<StefandeVries> !meeting
<StefandeVries> Ik had iets ingeprogrammeerd
<StefandeVries> Maar geen idee wat.
<timo^> grinnik
<timo^> weet je het me misschien te vertellen? ;)
<StefandeVries> !meeting
<MwanzoBot> De eerstvolgende meeting heeft plaats op maandag 15 oktober vanaf 19:30. Zie ook http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda voor meer informatie.
<StefandeVries> Tada.
<timo^> :)
<timo^> danke!
<leoquant> ufw
<leoquant> gedoe
<timo^> ufw is inderdaad rottig
<timo^> in de meeste routers zit ook al een vuurmuur
<timo^> vind ik wel voldoende :)
<leoquant> ja timo, maar ik snap gewoon iets nog niet
<leoquant> ik wil het wel weten grrr
<leoquant> oh gufw heeft ook limit toestanden geloof ik
<leoquant> timo^: ben je nu allround moderator?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-29
<Cees> euh, dit is toch wel een valide tip? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/TipsEnTrucs#Shopping
<trijntje> Cees: het is binnenkort niet nodig dat via de terminal te doen. Gnome configuratiecentrum -> privacy
<Cees> nog niet maar dan wijzig ik de tip wel
<trijntje> het doc/wiki team is zeker druk met het aanpassen van de installatiehulp omdat dat niet meer via cd kan?
<Cees> in ontwikkeling http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopQuantal
<Cees> 800MB
<trijntje> Cees: ah mooi. Ik heb trouwens zojuist de vertaling aangepast zodat de map op het bureaublad niet meer
<trijntje> voorbeeldbestande
<trijntje> n
<trijntje> heet
<Luckiboy> Cees, charmant, die foto :P http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopQuantal?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=afbeelding.png
<Luckiboy> trijntje, hoe heet het nu dan?
<trijntje> Voorbeeld bestanden :P
<trijntje> of Voorbeeld-bestanden, dat is waarschijnlijk beter
<trijntje> in de GUI lijkt het dan alsof het 'voorbeeldbestaden' is, maar afgebroken
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-30
<UndiFineD> de ML 12.04.1 isos blijven populair bij mij
<UndiFineD> *NL
<StefandeVries> !meetings
<StefandeVries> !meeting
<MwanzoBot> De eerstvolgende meeting heeft plaats op maandag 15 oktober vanaf 19:30. Zie ook http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda voor meer informatie.
<Luckiboy> Hallo mmx
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-26
<zippo^> een hoofdweergave van Ubuntu Softwarecentrum: Don't Starve
